

Simplistic messaging site. Trying to cash in on Valentine's Day Rush. - irahul
http://wordify.me

======
nyellin
One last idea (for now): You should send email notifications when someone
leaves a comment on your page.

~~~
uast23
Yes, we too are trying to figure out best way to establish relationship
between users, either through email or follow/unfollow. Thanks for the idea
addition.

------
mrleinad
You should show users some examples. Don't make me sign up on your site just
to see what it's about.

~~~
uast23
here is one - <http://wordify.me/u/wordifyme>

~~~
sfphotoarts
I still don't get it? you tied three words to an email account? for what?
Where does it go? What's the use case?

~~~
irahul
A user creates an account and he gets a random url. He shares it with people
he would like to hear from and those people can comment on his profile under
their real names or aliases.

The random urls are there to make sure someone doesn't guess your profile and
trash it with anon messages.

------
nyellin
How did you prefill my Facebook information before I authorized with Facebook?

~~~
irahul
I didn't. Facebook did. The register plugin is a Facebook plugin and it pre-
fills your data if you are logged in to FB.

You can clear up the form if you don't want to carry over your FB credentials.
There is a little cross on the right to where your name is filled - click that
and your fb credentials will be cleared.

------
nyellin
I like the site. It looks like a more complete version of 3words.me

~~~
irahul
Thanks, but it is kinda half baked(still writing code) and being complete
often means user misses the use case(boggled with features).

I am doing a small comics to convey the site and reducing the number of
bullets on landing page.

------
jat850
Your dates kept appearing as "NaN Feb" for me, on your "About" wordify page
(which was the only example I could find without registering/signing in).
Minor bug, just a heads up :)

~~~
irahul
Thanks for the heads up. Looking into it.

------
bdr
Copy nit: "Simplistic" is strictly a bad thing.

